# Free DNS Configuration



## gearShifts (Mar 16, 2008)

Free DNS Configuration is what I am looking for. A long Googling but sad me......

Domain Name Registration Under XY CCTLD is free at my place. I could easily register as many domains as I want as per TOC of the registrant but the woe lie on filling the form with Primary/Secondary Name Server Hostname and IP Addresses.

 I want you smart guys (gals, I rarely saw their profile) help me out with configuring DNS with free DNS service providers so that I can use my domain name with Google Apps.

 I don't understand really technical terms so and idiot's guide is sought for, (though I have been configuring my another domain name bought from GoDaddy and used with Google Apps). 

 I even know if I can use the control panel of GoDaddy for this ccTLD confoguration.

 Please, help me out. I welcome fully explained replies, single liners go to the dustboards!
​


----------



## slugger (Mar 17, 2008)

*take a look at this.*

explains how to set up Google Apps with free DNS service (everyDNS) and also free domain name


----------



## karnivore (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ Million thx buddy


----------



## gearShifts (Mar 17, 2008)

*ABT Re: Free DNS Configuration*

Thanks >slugger< but this was not EXACTLY as I intended. I already have registered my domain where I just need to fill 2 blank spaces each for primary server address+IP and secondary's.
This means... again absolutely no idea, let me try from everyDNS.

>karnivore< YOU RECEIVE A PARTIAL B*S


----------



## slugger (Mar 17, 2008)

if you already got a domain name thenl the co.cc part of the post is not really applicable to you

if you are using everydns [ie 3 party DNS service], then in your domain registrars control panel you will just have to add the address of everDNS's nameservers - *ns1.everydns.net, ns2.everydns.net, ns3.everydns.net, ns4.everydns.net*

a minimum of *2* Nameserver entries are needed [and also enough]


----------



## himtuna (Mar 17, 2008)

1) My site is hosted at byethost.com
and have added  the nameservers at godaddy.com

  namservers : 
ns1.byet.org
ns2.byet.org
ns3.byet.org
ns4.byet.org
ns5.byet.org


and have changed the MX records for google apps......

what if i put up nameservers of edit dns in my godaddy domain control panel(alongwith byethost)

ns1.everydns.net
ns2.everydns.net
ns3.everydns.net

and create only CNAME record with editDNS and rest of the mxrecords with byethost.com.......
or Mxrecords and CNAMEwith editDNS and site hosted at bytehost ?

will it work?

my site will be hosted at byethost.com only
i only need editDNS to get CNAME record as byethost doesnt allow me!


----------



## slugger (Mar 17, 2008)

*AFAIK* you can not enter the Name servers of two different DNS services in your domian registrars control panel at the same time

y dont u use the DNS services of editDNS only

create all MX, CNAME etc records in editDNS. Then in order to point your site - www.himtuna.com to the server hosting it (byethost's), just create an A-record pointing www.himtuna.com to the IP of the server hosting it.

try to keep your domain host, domain registrar and DNS service independent of each other. its a safe prcatise


----------



## himtuna (Mar 18, 2008)

one more problem
byethost keeps on changing the ip address of its nameservers...

so how frequent will that be???

and how do i obtain it ping namserver ????HOW?



and which free host to choose ?
Awardspace, freehostia, byethost ???


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 18, 2008)

himtuna said:


> one more problem
> byethost keeps on changing the ip address of its nameservers...
> 
> so how frequent will that be???
> ...


I don't think its good according to the standards. Nameservers require never changing static IP addresses.


----------



## himtuna (Mar 18, 2008)

allright
1)changed the nameservers to everydns
2) Moved the MX records from byethost to everydns  (mail is working perfectly)
3) created A record for byethost....not working???
please tell me the steps to create it? shall i give a range of IP adresses.


----------



## slugger (Mar 18, 2008)

wat IP did byet host give you when u registered?

*uploads.shubhspace.co.cc/20080314visitwithoutwww06.gif

just replace the IP and domain name with the one applicable to u


----------



## himtuna (Mar 18, 2008)

1)just open the site

www.abacusclub.org
abacusclub.org
when i open it    byethost opens up ???? what do i do now?

2)what the hell is this Axfr record

Axfr Control:
Currently: everyone has access to abacusclub.org's zone data

detail at everydns


abacusclub.org	A	209.190.16.82		3600	[delete]
abacusclub.org	MX	aspmx.l.google.com	1	3600	[delete]
abacusclub.org	MX	alt1.aspmx.l.google.com	5	3600	[delete]
abacusclub.org	MX	alt2.aspmx.l.google.com	5	3600	[delete]
abacusclub.org	MX	aspmx3.googlemail.com	10	3600	[delete]
abacusclub.org	MX	aspmx5.googlemail.com	10	3600	[delete]
abacusclub.org	MX	aspmx2.googlemail.com	10	3600	[delete]
abacusclub.org	MX	aspmx4.googlemail.com	10	3600	[delete]
calender.abacusclub.org	CNAME	ghs.google.com		3600	[delete]
docs.abacusclub.org	CNAME	ghs.google.com		3600	[delete]
mail.abacusclub.org	CNAME	ghs.google.com		3600	[delete]
sites.abacusclub.org	CNAME	ghs.google.com		3600	[delete]
start.abacusclub.org	CNAME	ghs.google.com		3600	[delete]


----------



## slugger (Mar 18, 2008)

how long have you waited after making the changes in everydns?

domian records take upto 24 hrs to take effect [24 is a safe assumption]

----------
BTW r u creating secondary domain records? or r u syncing ur domain records?

if not, then disable AXFR

and even if u syncing, then allow axfr access only to the IPs of ur other nameservers


----------



## himtuna (Mar 18, 2008)

but the mail.abacusclub.org    opens the byethost.com site ?? why

the cname record for mail has already been created  then why?????

its easier to create subdomain then create redirecting page to google apps.
LOL


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Oct 4, 2008)

I have registered a domain name with godaddy.com . Now I am using DNS manager of GoDaddy. I want to host the website on a different web hosting along with all the DNS settings at GoDaddy.

For example, I have registered the hosting service at free hostia. I added my domain (mydomain.com) to free hostia account as a hosted domain. Now it asks to update the name severs to *dns1.freehostia.com / IP: 64.72.112.12 *and *dns2.freehostia.com / IP: 64.72.112.15 *

If I will  update the name servers,I could not use GoDaddy DNS manager. How can I use free hostia as my host with GoDaddy DNS manager?



debiprasad_sahoo said:


> I have ...


What I did added two A records in my DNS manager with the IP addresses of the Name Servers of Free Hostia. Now it's showing Free Hostia Control Panel Login page. What I have to do, to see my webpage?


----------

